# My Mini Collection Is Complete : )



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Some of will know that I have a Tissot Navigator equipped with a Lemania cal.1343, which I've had for over a year now.



















When I started looking for one of these over two years ago I really wanted the silver dial version of this watch. However a good friend and fellow WIS called Dave dangled a nigh on perfect example of the black dialled version in front of my face and forced me at gunpoint to buy it. Well not really, it was more a case of me drooling over it and once it was sufficiently lubricated snatching it from his grasp really :lol:

Now the the trouble with buying from Dave is he has a tendency to sell excellent examples of the genre. Whilst this is obviously a very good thing in the main, when you then try to find a watches cousin they inevitably fail by comparison.

So I quietly continued my hunt for that illusive silver dial Tissot Navigator which would be able to compare favourably with Dave's ex. Many came and went, all falling by the wayside having failed the challenge set by Evil Dave (which I've christened the watch btw ).

All until Saturday that is, when this arrived in the post from a fantastic watch maker in the Netherlands 

Evil Dave eyeing up the competition.










Sizing each other up.



















Oh no! The new interloper is getting the upper hand










TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Some pics of the triumphant victor.














































So there you have it, my collection of Lemania 1343 equipped watches is now complete after over two years searching. Thankfully this movement wasn't put in any other watch, by any other maker, which is just as well at the rate I go :lol: . Thanks for reading and enjoy your Bank Holiday.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Yes I've had a boring day on Saturday (in case you hadn't guessed).

P.P.S. No watches were harmed in any way in the making of this post.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Gary, a fantastic pair of classics, I never can work out if its a relief or a curse when you complete a set that youve been working on for years, its a nice feeling, but there is always the 'what next'......


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Jase 

I know what you mean and ordinarily I'd now be on the hunt for the next 'must have'. However my circumstances changed somewhat a while back and I can't really justify the luxury of a large collection anymore (I sold a lovely Omega f300 Conny to part fund the Tissot). Plus I've got something being serviced which is going to cost me an arm and a leg when it's completed. So for the time being it's time to admire what I have left and a take a back seat from buying for a while. Famous last words I know :lol:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

Fantastic watches and well done. Not too sure on the nato on one of them though.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh for a black dialled version!










I'll have to put up with this grey one for now! At least it's got a "proper" movement inside!!! 

Mike


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Don't forget the white dial version as well Mike


















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## nobby59 (Jun 2, 2012)

Great pictures, fabulous watches, nice one.


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Simply amazing pieces,.. Like NOS cond.. : )


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Took delivery this morning of a couple of straps which suits the Tissots quite well imho anyway. A few pics (dark, wet and miserable here in Bristol today )














































I like the orange stitching and the texture of the non padded leather, which is more in keeping with straps of the period. The only slight disappointment is there's no taper at all but no-one seems to manufacture 20-16 or even 20-14mm straps anymore. Damn shame as tapered straps both look and wear better and are more authentic to the original designs.

So whadaya think chaps?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Adore these. You've matched the orange stitching with the hands, works ever so well!


----------



## andy_s (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a Carrera 510.523....now I look for a 510.511....I have the 1343/silver.....now I look for the 1343/black.... Never-bloody-ending


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Great straps with the orange stitching...........i have a nos seastar...............


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi some vert nice tissot there .all the best woody77.


----------



## jwtownse (Aug 29, 2012)

I liked the military style strap but the new, orange stitching looks great. Nicely done, sir.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Fantastic on the matching straps. Them's keepers they is.

I've noticed you've got a thing for atg straps too, on white stitching. :yes:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice... But I was expecting to see a bunch of little cars.


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Lovely pair of Navigators Gary.Patience rewarded.

Cheers,

Rovert


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

great watches and a nice story.


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

Super watches, beautifully matched to straps. I love the orange, shame there is no lime green....


----------

